# Majek Illusion



## DWR (Dec 26, 2008)

Thinking seriously about a new Illusion and looking for some input (good, bad, likes, dislikes) from owners. Also can't decide on a color so pics would be great. I have been reading threads on here but it has been awile since anyone mentioned an Illusion. Also how your Illusion performs with the motor you have. PM's are welcome if you think your response might offend someone. 
Thanks


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=2066726&postcount=86


----------



## sefton (Mar 24, 2009)

*Illusion*

I have a 08 Illusion that is gray on gray with a 200 Yamaha HPDI. The boat is very good in skinny water & can go places most boats can't. The Majek brothers have a reputation of standing behind thier product & will do anything they can to help you if you do have a problem, this alone I my opinion sells the boat. I am happy with the Yamaha motor on the boat & the hole shot is very good. The boat is not a speedster but it runs pretty good.

On the down side the boat rides very rough in choppy waters. Trolling motors I have learned are almost impossible to keep together because of this & if I had to do it over again I would have saved myself $1,500.00 by not putting one on the boat. I purchased the boat from a dealer in Edna, that will be the last. I was not pleased at all with the service & the rigging of the boat lacked.

Sorry I do not have any pics.


----------



## kck (Feb 13, 2006)

I have a 07 illusion and really like it. It does get a little rough sometimes but its not bad at all. Its rigged with a 200 HPDI and will run a little over 50mph with a four blade prop. Awesome hole shot. I won it in a football square so I really don't have much to complain about lol.


----------



## DWR (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks for the feed back so far. That's the kind of information I'm looking for. Sounds like it may run best with a 200hp. They have also told me that the 175 w/ TRP runs good. Thay are great looking boats in my opinion. I like the boats with a grey hull.


----------



## xtreme01 (May 12, 2008)

i saw that boat a couple of weekends ago down at the river, thats a pretty sweet ride i really like the illusions. Still cant believe you won that in a football pot, almost doesnt seem fair sad_smiles


----------



## Rock Hopper (Jul 18, 2008)

*Illusion*

I have an 08 Illusion w/ a Ymaha 150 4 stroke converted the lower unit w/ a TRP. Almost no bowrise when getting up. Drifts as shollow as any boat I have owned or been in. Yes, like all flats boats it is ruff above 2 1/2' chop. A good solution for a remote trolling motor up front is using a deck mounted receiver close to the top of the motor shaft eliminating the abuse in rough water. I'm not a speed guy so the 150 4 stroke is fine.

If you are ever in Port A, the boats on a lift in the back yard, pm me and you can try it out. What ever size you power up w/, I would strongly recommend the TRP.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

sefton said:


> ............ Trolling motors I have learned are almost impossible to keep together ..............


Check into Ram Mounts. They make a gizmo to keep the head from flopping around, both on the water and on the pavement. It's a little bit of a pain to keep taking on an off everytime I move, but I won't be caught crossing rough stuff without it. Depending on where the control head ends up when the trolling motor is folded up, you may or may not be able to use it. If the head ends up along side the edge of the boat like mine in the picture, your in business. Otherwise, the ball that stays on the deck would be in the way, althought there's probably a way around that too by making the ball where it can be srewed in and out.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

*Just Posted*

Just posted in Classifieds, boat will run in the upper 40's top end.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=209997


----------



## jwest (Jan 23, 2009)

I just purchased a Majek Illusion a couple of months ago and have been very pleased with the boat. As mentioned earlier, it can get a little rough in the heavy chop but IMO the shallow water perfomance more than makes up for it. Mine is rigged with a Yamaha 175 HPDI with Bauman 4 blade stainless prop. I know that the TRP is supposed to be "the cat's meow" and maybe it is but I test drove this boat w/ and w/out the TRP I am very pleased with the performance of the 4 blade (or maybe I'm just a tight wad). Either way, the boat will hit mid 40's with 2 guys and a full tank of gas and the hole shot is great. I purchased the boat from Ronnies Marine in Aransas Pass (after almost a year of shopping most every dealer on the TX coast) and could not be more happy with the service I have received during and after the sale. As for the rigging, it looks great. Feel free to PM me with any questions.

justin


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

It is a great boat but the cat hull does not smooth out the Illusion much. It turns better than the RFL but just not enough tunnel to do as much as some of the other cats. That being said, I have had 2 different minn kotas on the front of my tran cat and NEVER had any problem keeping either of them together or working. Maybe it is the smoother ride of the tran cat or maybe it is a Minn Kota vs Motorguide thing... Who knows. Ride in them all, don't just look my friend.....


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Sorry, forgot to mention performance numbers. I know you weren't looking at tran numbers but just in case you take my advice to ride in them all.... My tran cat with a 200vmax hpdi with an 18p OFS prop would run 52-54 tournament loaded (assuming a new prop) That is 60 gal fuel, lots of tackle, 20lbs of ice, 2 people. 3 people I saw 50 on the money. The absolute max I ever saw with that motor was 57, blipping 58 on the gps. It takes a good long run to get it tweaked completely out for the load, wind conditions, sea conditions etc... With my 250 Pro XS I can routinely run 60 tournament loaded. I have never completely wrung it out, you really need to to have trim tabs over 56 or so. Josh Finch saw 64 in his from Bluff's landing to the 9 mile hole with a north wind. The new tran hull should be faster with the pad type sponsons and handle the speed better. You probably are not looking for that kind of speed but I will say the weight of my boat really handles rougher chop better than any other flats boat I have been in.


----------



## Bird_Dog (Apr 7, 2008)

I have an 08 Illusion with a 150 and I love it. Just put an 18" Riser on mine and like ti even more. Will on run in the mid 40's and it will get skinny. In chop it is rough but I did not buy it for big water. If I could do anything different I wish I had a 200 on it.


----------



## THEPISTONHEAD (May 7, 2009)

Informative post all....keep the info coming. I had considered them too but am slightly hesitant about the wood. I know....I know....50 year marine grade wood.....but I have heard that before and saw soft spots on other brands.....dont know about Majek. Sharp looking baosts though and built literally a stones throw from my house. I am planning on paying them a visit to get the low down.


----------



## o_brother (Jul 26, 2007)

I have an 07 Illusion with a raised deck and a 200 HPDI Yahama. I run a 4 blade 17 pitch Hartsell prop.. I can hit 50 mph with two people and smooth water with a good hole shot.. I looked at lots of boats but Majek's reputation sold the boat more than anything other than performance.. I bought mine through Ronnis's Marine in Corpus. They can give you a test ride as well.. They sell more Majek's than anyone and they can rig it right.... I haven't had any problems with my motorguide trolling motor however they make a quick release bracket where you can mount it in the back of the boat when trailering or running in rough water.

Mike


----------



## DWR (Dec 26, 2008)

These are all great replies. Another question. In your opinion, how does the raised console effect the boat as far as speed, draft, and walking room. I like the raised console but need to be able to fish at least 4 people out of the boat. Just curioius.


----------



## o_brother (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't have any problems walking around the console with 4 people. As long as everyone pays attention to each other. My deck is solid so it does add more weight and added another 4 to 6 inches to the draft. With 4 people and loaded I will sit about 14 inches at the transom and run about 40 mph. But, Majek can make the deck out of alluminum thus reducing the overall weight. They also form the deck to fit the design of the hull so its not just a square.. Go by and talk to Majek and get them to show you what all they have been doing to upgrade and change their designs to adjust to weight and room. Remember they make the Illusion in a 25' hull as well if you think the 22' doesn't give you enough room...

Mike


----------



## stingray assassin (Sep 28, 2006)

*2010 Majek Illusion*

I have a 2010 Illusion with 24 hours on her. I am selling it and moving up to an off-shore rig. The boat is awesome and I get 54 MPH with the custom prop I had made for it. I will attach some photos. Take a look and call me if you might be interested. 210-386-5690 Brandon Batey


----------



## Red2424 (Sep 16, 2009)

DWR said:


> Thinking seriously about a new Illusion and looking for some input (good, bad, likes, dislikes) from owners. Also can't decide on a color so pics would be great. I have been reading threads on here but it has been awile since anyone mentioned an Illusion. Also how your Illusion performs with the motor you have. PM's are welcome if you think your response might offend someone.
> Thanks


I have a 2011 Illusinon with a raised console and a 225 Yamaha SHO. This is the best boat I have ever had. Please give me a call at Anchor Marine of Texas in San Antonio if you would like to take it for a ride or if we can help you with your new ride. 210-599-1415


----------



## bayboatman (Feb 19, 2010)

Have you considered a Haynie. I run a Haynie and you cant beat the ride and dryness. Its as good of a fishing boat I have ever fished from. Feel free to call me @ 337-558-5451 my name is Paul


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

bayboatman said:


> Have you considered a Haynie. I run a Haynie and you cant beat the ride and dryness. Its as good of a fishing boat I have ever fished from. Feel free to call me @ 337-558-5451 my name is Paul


X 10!


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

I believe Jay Watkins old Illusion is for sale in the used lot at Chris's Marine. Jay takes care of his stuff so you might be able to get a pretty good deal on it. Jay and Jay Ray are now both running Haynie's now...just saying lol.

Mike


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

bayboatman said:


> Have you considered a Haynie. I run a Haynie and you cant beat the ride and dryness. Its as good of a fishing boat I have ever fished from. Feel free to call me @ 337-558-5451 my name is Paul


I think he bought a majek in 2009 when he posted this thread. Paul when did you start running a Haynie?


----------



## Blue02 (Jul 1, 2009)

stew1tx said:


> Sorry, forgot to mention performance numbers. I know you weren't looking at tran numbers but just in case you take my advice to ride in them all.... My tran cat with a 200vmax hpdi with an 18p OFS prop would run 52-54 tournament loaded (assuming a new prop) That is 60 gal fuel, lots of tackle, 20lbs of ice, 2 people. 3 people I saw 50 on the money. The absolute max I ever saw with that motor was 57, blipping 58 on the gps. It takes a good long run to get it tweaked completely out for the load, wind conditions, sea conditions etc... With my 250 Pro XS I can routinely run 60 tournament loaded. I have never completely wrung it out, you really need to to have trim tabs over 56 or so. Josh Finch saw 64 in his from Bluff's landing to the 9 mile hole with a north wind. The new tran hull should be faster with the pad type sponsons and handle the speed better. You probably are not looking for that kind of speed but I will say the weight of my boat really handles rougher chop better than any other flats boat I have been in.


Stew1tx, is Tran coming out with a new 210V cat? Is it going to be like the SVT cat they have out right now but just longer? Thanks!


----------



## beachgal.1961 (Mar 4, 2011)

*I have one for sale 08 model*

Yamaha 200HPDI-VMAX, 89 Hrs on Motor, YES transferable warranty expires 6/29/2011; Multifunction Yamaha Tachometer; Shallow Blaster Cavitation Plate; Bobs Jack Plate; 4-Blade Stainless Steel prop (1 extra prop); 8 ft Power Pole w/Remote; Motor guide Troll Motor w/Foot Operated Remote; Hummingbird 788c GPS/Fish Finder; Full Service including VST Cleaned just completed; Sony AM/FM/CD/MP3 Player with Wet Sound Speaker System, 2 ea 6.5


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Rumor has it Clark Jordans tower illusion with a 225 SHO runs 65 mph... LOL thats just awesome


----------



## out_fishin69 (Jun 17, 2008)

IMO the illusion is hands down on the top 3 best FISHING boats on the market. It's no secret that it can get rough but that's just part of the pro vs con when selecting a boat. I'm running the 200 hpdi with a merc rev 4 prop and it hops up in calf deep (apprx 14") on hard bottom. Top end peaked at 55 but will turn 50 loaded down. The riser box is a must have regardless of which boat you choose so don't skimp and get it! I have a removable TM that is almost 4 yrs old and in great condition. It stays mounted behind the riser box on the deck when not being used to keep it from coming apart. If you want I'll take you out and introduce you to skinny water fishing.....


----------

